# Hope your feeling better



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Zombie-F Sorry to hear you've been under the weather. Hope everything is ok now we need your inspiration. Oh Yeah you can send the rain to me in Southern California. Over the weekend it was 118 degrees. Yikes to hot to work on props in the garage. All my best..... and Happy Haunting.... Nightshade


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the well wishes.  I've been having some good days lately. It's the nights that had been killers.

What's been happening to me is I've been waking up in the middle of the night with a racing heartbeat and/or brief fits of trembling in my jaw and extremities. I went to the hospital and they found nothing wrong with me and suggested I see my doctor for further diagnosis.

It turns out I've been having panic attacks as a result of anxiety. I've always had some degree of anxiety when it comes to public/social situations, and now it's manifestid itself in this new way. If the attacks don't improve dramatically or go away over the next few months, my doctor will likely prescribe some kind of anxiety medication (most likely Paxil). It's something I'm not thrilled about, but if it'll help me sleep regularly without incident, then I'll give it a shot.

On top of that, I have high blood pressure and have started medication to control that. My new diet sucks, but I gotta take care of myself. 

I've been feeling pretty good this past week, so I just hope it's all done with.

Back to the propbuilding!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your ill's my friend, hope you are getting better.

Ya know, I'll bet each one of us that's a member of this board takes some form of perscribed pharmaceutical. It just begs a thread entitled, "So...What LEGAL Drugs Do You Take?"


----------

